# help selecting external filter



## krazypara3165 (5 Sep 2012)

basically im starting a 200l aquarium and ive heard good things about the all pond solutions 2000ef (2000lph external filter) has anyone had any experience of these as everyone that reviewed it online raved about it. and would 2000lph be adequate? unsure about site rules so ill wait until someone asks if they want a link.

cheers, craig.


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Sep 2012)

so no-ones had any experience with these?


----------



## darren636 (9 Sep 2012)

i have read other peoples blogs. people like em' cheap but effective.


----------



## JenCliBee (9 Sep 2012)

Ive used the 1000 and the 1400 with UV and they are very reliable, quiet filters.... flow rate for me isn't quite as stated but it's also not that bad either. I run a 1400 on my 125l so a 2000 should be adequate for a 200l imo

All in all i would certainly recommend them and for price you really cant go wrong


----------



## johnski (9 Sep 2012)

I've got a 1400lph one coming tomorrow. For what I paid for it, I'm not really expecting much. 

I've also read that the flow drops around 50% of what's stated once it's filled with media.


----------



## krazypara3165 (10 Sep 2012)

yeah, ive done a bit of research and read to get the highest power one i could afford due to the power drop. but for the money i cant complain!


----------



## johnski (10 Sep 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> I've got a 1400lph one coming tomorrow. For what I paid for it, I'm not really expecting much.
> 
> I've also read that the flow drops around 50% of what's stated once it's filled with media.



Had the 1400 up and running for a few hours now. The flow is rubbish with the spray bar, but if you take it off its actually quite good. I also left the bottom media tray empty bar some floss, to help with the flow.  It's much quieter than my Eheim too. 

Quite pleased so far.  

Oh yea, and its enormous. God knows how big the 2000lph one looks.


----------



## krazypara3165 (10 Sep 2012)

great to know! can the spraybar not be cut down to improve the flow? and it great to know its quieter than the ehiem! and im expecting it to be big...... once i know where its going i plan on finding/building a cabinet for it...


----------



## johnski (10 Sep 2012)

krazypara3165 said:
			
		

> great to know! can the spraybar not be cut down to improve the flow? and it great to know its quieter than the ehiem! and im expecting it to be big...... once i know where its going i plan on finding/building a cabinet for it...



The spray bar comes in sections, so you can just pull it apart to whatever size you want.


----------



## jamie_99 (10 Sep 2012)

I've got the 1000 lph model, have to say I'm very impressed  Flow does appear to be slower than my Tetratec, but think thats mainly down to the spraybar design. The spraybar has larger holes compared to others, so the flow isn't quite as high pressure as others, resulting in a more gentle dispersed flow.


----------



## krazypara3165 (10 Sep 2012)

Excellent! Tbh ai quite prefer the slower running water anyway  as long as the nutrients get to where they need to be its all good  just waiting for aps to release the 15 percent off code then I will be buying the filter and a dual set of t5s!


----------



## Lunar Jetman (29 Nov 2012)

Any further updates on this one? I'm thinking of getting one for a tank I have. Are they really very quiet? I am looking at some second hand Rena XP filters too but wondered what the difference would be between an new APS 2000 and a second hand XP3.


----------



## krazypara3165 (29 Nov 2012)

Yes I now have two of them running on my 285l. They are very quiet, and the flow rate seems reasonable, however I have never used another external to compare them to. Spray bars are not the best but for the price you cant complain I can put a vid on youtube tomorrow if you want?.


----------



## O'Neil (29 Nov 2012)

I just bought the 1400 for a 100ltr aquarium that I'm planning to scape, but before I got it I really did my homework and there is a lot of very positive feedback about these filters both the one I got and the one your thinking of getting.


----------



## Lunar Jetman (29 Nov 2012)

Cheers. To both of you! And I wouldn't mind seeing a vid if you have one.


----------



## krazypara3165 (29 Nov 2012)

I dont have one, but I will do a breif review and post it up in the morning.


----------



## Lunar Jetman (29 Nov 2012)

Cheers, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## O'Neil (29 Nov 2012)

Not yet matey, waiting for a stand to be built to house the external filter and still trying to decide how my scape will look, but will start a journal when I get started.

I should also add that my first two attempts were catastrophic failures, but I have since learned alot from them and had one tank grow the plants really well, not an aquascape as such, more of a where did I go wrong sort of tank, lol.


----------



## krazypara3165 (30 Nov 2012)

as promised here is my breif review..... its actually a bit long winded as its my first video review. lunar jetman, the filter is the last bit reviewed so skip to the 7-8 min mark 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHm81F3szn0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lunar Jetman (30 Nov 2012)

krazypara3165 said:
			
		

> as promised here is my breif review..... its actually a bit long winded as its my first video review. lunar jetman, the filter is the last bit reviewed so skip to the 7-8 min mark
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHm81F3szn0&feature=youtu.be



Thanks for that mate, it was really useful and certainly gives me something to think about! I think it sounds about the same as the Rena XP3 that I have. Just looking to replace my other XP2. 

I get the feeling the APS stuff is all functional but cheap and cheerful. You have a nice size tank there and looks like the plants will grow in nicely. Did I spot a CO2 system there as well?


----------

